# Help with TX Pasture Weed ID



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

Dh and I have *scoured* the internet looking for possible match-ups to this weed that has proliferated on our pastures. In other words, they are all over the cotton pickin' place! We want to pasture our chickens and pigs and rotate our goats, but we are concerned that this weed might be poisonous. At first I thought that it might be common milkweed, but it does not match up to the pictures on the net. :shrug: Any information you can offer would be greatly appreciated. :help: Here they are:




























I am not sure why the pictures are coming across huge. I resized them on photobucket. Sorry!


----------



## Yvonne (Jan 29, 2003)

It's in the Milkweed family. Perhaps Green Milkweed.
Look under Milkweeds or Texas wild flowers. 
I do know Monarch Butterfly larva only eat them.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I just found out today that my local county extension office will come out to identify any poisonous plants in our pasture (no charge) if yours does, bet he/she could ID it for ya!


----------



## macfie7 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sorry, it's a milkweed. First glance at your pics looked like our wild indigo. Closer inspection , it's a milkweed.


----------



## caballoviejo (Sep 6, 2004)

Maybe _Asclepias viridis_.


----------

